# PBP and pond



## tnd5 (Mar 19, 2012)

I know this is a stupid question, but here goes.....I have a PBP that lives in the house and yard. I have an unused, small pasture running up to the edge of my pond. My question is, if I put him out in that area during the day to browse, will he try to swim across or around the fence to escape? The fence only reaches about 1 foot into the water. Am I really tempting fate by even considering this?

TIA

Donna


----------



## elevan (Mar 19, 2012)

They can swim well.

Will he use that means to escape?  Maybe...


----------



## tnd5 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!  Hmmmm, I guess I probably should not do it.  Any other opinions, anyone?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 20, 2012)

Pigs do swim extremely well & they will swim across a pond  Seen it with our own eyes! HOWEVER you can deter them by running some electric wire across the pond from the fence on one side to the other. One of our big ponds is divided into around 6 sections.

You can safely use T-Posts in the pond with insulators. Run the wire about 6" or less above the water line so that the PBP touches its nose on the wire if it tries to swim across. Obviously you need to monitor rainfall & height of pond to determine if you need to raise or lower the wire. 

Alternatively use the T-Posts & run some woven wire across the open section. This does rust over time but will last you a few years. Even some of that orange netting that you see at construction sites & can normally find in your local ranch store would work too. 

Pigs love the water & it is good for them to get cool when the temps get hotter. 

Liz


----------



## tnd5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you, Liz! That is a doable option!


----------



## FrenchToast (Apr 5, 2012)

Good to know that they are good swimmers !!! 

I have 3 pots that I just love.

I'd be worried that if something went wrong and they touch that wire and they are in the water ................. but I don't know electricity that well. Definately don't do it with the High strength hot wire, can't think of what they call that one. I know of someone that had their animal get caught in it and got electrocuted. So don't use that one near water........

As far as the fence across the pond that sounds alot safer. Just keep an eye out for their hooves getting caught in the wire if they do try to get under or around it. 

I'm not a real worry wort ........... It may appear that way but I had a horse get injured at a barn I boarded at and I'll tell ya, if there is a way for animals to get injured, sooner or later they will. 

Good luck with your piggy. Hope he enjoys the pond !!! I won't tell my piggys that there is a sort of pond back in my woods. I don't need to be fetching them from that place. I'll buy them their own kiddy pool.
 lol


----------

